# Let it Snow



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a almost completed layout with a grass ground cover , if I wanted to add snow, could I just spray it on like its actually snowing then spray scenic cement on it?

Thank you! 
Brandon


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HuTHeBeast said:


> I have a almost completed layout with a grass ground cover , if I wanted to add snow, could I just spray it on like its actually snowing then spray scenic cement on it?
> 
> Thank you!
> Brandon


How about snow in a spray can?
Though do your research as some brands stick better then others and you have to watch how you spray it on. Some brands will come off if handled.

Check out this site, http://www.modelmates.co.uk/snow-spray-how-to-use/

If you Google the spray snow there is other sites to choose from.

Edit, that site says the snow never really hardens.
I think Shaygetz (member here) uses baking soda.
Maybe someone else will add to this.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Read this thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14331&highlight=snow


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

Does Woodland Scenics snow work well?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HuTHeBeast said:


> Does Woodland Scenics snow work well?


I never used any kind of snow on a train layout.
Let the question sit a little someone will surely add his or her 2 cents. 

You got my nickle.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Brandon,
You didn't say if this was to be permanent snow, or short-term snow.
If permanent, you'll more than likely be better off to glue it down. If short-term, then get the stuff in a bag that I use for my Christmas Village for a couple bucks, then vac it up when Spring arrives.
Personally, I would be in constant depression with a snow-covered train layout. Just sayin'!


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's an explanation of how the woodland scenics snow products work and which they recommend using for which snow applications.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWKuKOd7Npw


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

big ed said:


> How about snow in a spray can?
> Though do your research as some brands stick better then others and you have to watch how you spray it on. Some brands will come off if handled.
> 
> Check out this site, http://www.modelmates.co.uk/snow-spray-how-to-use/
> ...




I don't know about the "new" snow-in-a-can, but I have a trolley and Plasticville houses that were sprayed with spray-sno circa 1960ish that are permanently marred.


----------

